# New 12 Month Rule for IPPE



## cowgrl4ever (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello, my question on the new rule for IPPE is..if the patient was enrolled in Medicare Part B say on 02/01/2008, can that patient come in say today and get his/her IPPE since now they get it in 12 months of enrollment or is only for enrollment after 01/01/2009?  I am confused on this and can not seem to find an answer. Thank you.


----------



## j.berkshire (Jan 9, 2009)

cowgrl4ever said:


> Hello, my question on the new rule for IPPE is..if the patient was enrolled in Medicare Part B say on 02/01/2008, can that patient come in say today and get his/her IPPE since now they get it in 12 months of enrollment or is only for enrollment after 01/01/2009?  I am confused on this and can not seem to find an answer. Thank you.



Your example patient became eligible on 2/1/08, so for dates of service 1/1/09 and after, s/he can receive the IPPE 1 year following eligibility.  See this info from a MLN chart listing information about the IPPE:  

"Who Is Eligible to Receive the IPPE?
Effective for dates of service on or after January 1, 2009, Medicare provides coverage of the IPPE for all newly enrolled beneficiaries who receive the IPPE within the first 12 months after the effective date of their Medicare Part B coverage. However, only beneficiaries whose first Part B coverage period began on or after January 1, 2005 are eligible for the IPPE. This is a one-time benefit per Medicare Part B enrollee."

Here's a link to the chart:  http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QRI_IPPE001a.pdf


----------

